# Do you use FaceBook, Twitter, MySpace etc...?



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Just curious, how many LJs use the popular social networking sites like FaceBook, Twitter, MySpace, StumbledUpon, LinkedIn… and the list goes on.

Also, how do you use social networks? Is it to build up your business contacts, keep in touch with friends and family, meed new people with common interests?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I have my own space…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Does LJ's qualify as a social network???


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes to all listed.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I use facebook for three things. First is my personal page, which is more or less to keep up with family. Post pics of my kids, etc.

Second is JHG WoodWorks page. It's where I post my finished projects. It's a easy place to send potential clients to see my work. I also have a photo album that have my boxes that I have for sale at any given time.

Third is JHG WoodWorking group. It is more or less a daily blog of what I have going on in the shop. Sometimes it ventures into other parts of my life, but I really try to keep it shop related and my personal page gets everything else.

That's the outline of how I use Facebook. While it has been kind of slow getting the Page going, it is slowly gaining momentum. I must also point out that most of my sales have been because of Facebook. Either someone sees a box they like or they tell a friend who in turn contacts me.

I recommend everyone use it. It's free, has a billion of users and if you are inclined to, you can pay for advertisement. I have looked into building a website several times over the past couple of years and cannot justify the expense for something that may or may not take off and will always cost me something, when facebook is there, it's established, and it's free. What more can you ask for.

While I don't think you can attach paypal to facebook, I use Square for smartphones. It's a credit card reader that only charges 2.75% per transaction and deposits your money that night and it's usually available in your account the next day. Much, much faster than paypal. And I believe it's cheaper.

I hope this helps. If anyone has any questions about how I use facebook then feel free to pm me. Better yet, come over and like me or join my group on facebook. Hope to see you there.

Joey


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never used any of them because I couldn't see the need to be in virtually constant contact. Phone calls and/or emails handle my communications needs quite nicely.

My 30-something neighbor recently told me that he gave up his Facebook account when he realized how much time he spent every day using it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i use other social net works ,but mostly on wood working sites like this one and u tube


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

I am also Raguler use Social Network see my *Facebook Page* Connect me with *Twitter*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*I don't use ANY Social Media Sites. *

If anyone has read any of the latest "News" on Facebook it's not exactly what you would call a "Privacy Protected" Site!

I.E. Do you have any idea how many other "Organizations" use Facebook for gathering the "Information" they want for "Their" purposes? "Their/They" goes all the way to the Top.

Anything and Everyting you put on there is Up For Grabs and it's ALL being Monitored.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, none of them (except for LJ's and a couple of other similar special interest forums). I really don't text message either. Phone calls and email seem to work just fine. I think it is somewhat generational.

I did think it was interesting during Facebook's IPO when some folks realized that the product FB is selling is not a social media site, but the information people enter onto the site. You are their product, and they will exploit you in whatever ways they can to make money.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

just facebook for close friends


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm addicted to Lumberjocks, which is a social site for wood workers- especially with the non shop forum.
I am on Facebook only because of the guys from our class reunion posting stuff there. I do not like Facebook. I think it is the most user unfriendly sites and it makes no sense to me. When I click on a link for LJ's, it take me right to it. When I click on a link for Facebook, saying you have messages, it makes no sense where it takes me. I expect to see the messages from the people they are talking about and then I can't find them after searching 4-5 screens. I delete all their notes right away. I have an E mail address if they want to send me a message!!

Martin had created the very best working website on the planet- right here!! 
I like things that WORK!!!
I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...Jim


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I use facebook, I like it. I am very selective about my "likes" and friends. I've been on there since 2005 or so and only have about 70 friends. If I've never met you in real life, I am not friending you on facebook. My wife's parents live 7 hours away and I have some distant relatives as well. It's a good way to share pictures of the kids and little anecdotal stuff. I am probably the only person in their early 30's that has never had a twitter account. I just don't see the point. I do not do business on social networks. I do have quite a few business contacts in my friends list, but that is because we are actually friends. Facebook is like a backyard bbq, No one wants to sit around and "talk shop". That is what cooperate email is for.

I have a Linkedin, but that is only because it is practically mandatory in the IT field. I can't remember the last time I logged in though, 2009 maybe?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe… So LITTLE?
Although I dont have a FB account, my sister does… And she has like 200 friends, which pretty little compared to one of her friends who have like 800… Probably they dont chat to 3/4 of the people.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

JoeyG makes a great point about facebook. I think anyone that tries to sell stuff is dumb if they don't have a facebook page.

1 - it's free
2 - TONS of people have facebook accounts.
3 - When you get people to "like" you page, they get updates from you. How much better advertising can you get than that? Unless you were to call everyone on the phone or talk to them in person, there is no better way to get your message out - with pictures even!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Most of my Friends are in the 700 range. Like I said, if I have never spoken to you face-to-face, we are not going to be facebook friends


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

I only use facebook


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I canceled my facebook(took 20 minutes to find out where)I felt like too much info gathering going on. Just my HO. Amazingly I get along just fine without it.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Howie, I don't think it's just your HO.. there is definitely too much info gathering going on. 

I made the mistake of friending my brothers 300+ friends, 98% of whom I never met and another 1% of whom I met once, briefly, and mostly whom I have never actually spoke to short of saying nice to meetcha. I don't know why, I wanted to have a gazillion (ahem..) "friends". All I got was dozens of dirty and/or stupid jokes every day, along with random status updates from people I don't know, concerning stuff I don't care about, every time I checked my facebook page. They were all friendly enough (well, most of them), but that was my brother's world, not mine.

I ended up deleting the account, rather than deleting hundreds of people from my friends list (something you can't do in bulk), and created a new account for just family and my closest friends.. all 3 of them.

I've posted maybe 20 times in my Twitter account, in the 3 0r 4 years I've had it. But I have a couple of hundred followers because I mentioned woodworking. About half the followers post nothing but links to buy stuff so they can get a little commission, and the other half appear to be actively involved in woodworking. I occasionally pick through my followers and follow back those of the later group. That way when I look at my Twitter page I see tweets that are of some interest to me.

*mahadevwood*, 1832 likes??? Wow! Make that 1833 .


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Only LJ … is that a social site?*

My wife is a Facebook "lurker" she doesn't post as much as she reads from all of her friends.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Actually, in my opinion, unless Facebook (just up the peninsula from us) get a better revenue stream its days are numbered. Even GM dropped their advertising from Facebook, just prior to Facebook going public, saying that it wasn't cost effective. Now I see that Facebook is looking into *their own* phone …. just what this world needs, another phone!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I spend to much here to do any of those things.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Of course Jim, we're counting on you for that ;-)

OldNovice, I hate the ads on Facebook. It seems like they just gather the sheep to the slaughter for any scam artist and rip off company that throws them a few bucks. I think it's entirely possible that "not cost effective" is GM's polite way of saying they don't want to be associated with most of the other advertisers.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Linked-In but don't pay much attention to it other to make professional connections.

I have a personal Facebook (FB) because I have family, friends and old Army buddies scattered everywhere. My business (print broker) FB doesn't get updated often, I post stuff on it but it doesn't seem to be a big attractor. Maybe it would be if I tried harder. I post stuff I make on my personal FB which has led to a few orders from family and friends. Years ago I tried (like many) to sell custom furniture but it wasn't going anywhere. Once I get my skills developed making musical instruments I might try selling a few of those.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yes, I forgot Linked-In … but I just hang out there, I am NOT looking for a new job, to see what my former colleagues are up to.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I think I created a linked in account some years ago, but not sure.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

I use Facebook to keep in touch with family, friends, and especially good for tracking down old navy buddies I haven't seen in 20 or 25 years. We have a Facebook page for our cafe.
I have a Linked in account to hopefully help with my current job hunt. I have a personal twitter account and fade in and out of using that. We also have a business twitter account that can be fun to use. ie tweet a random question and the first three people that show up with the right answer get a free coffee. People retweet that sort of thing with great excitement, and every little bit helps.

Mike


----------

